# holset hx35 or holset hx40 on 12v vr6



## lowvr (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi guys, ive never posted on here but i tend to read quite a bit
I have small dilemma... vehicle in question is euro spec golf mk3 vr6 12v
it will be running fwd 02a with lsd
i have the choice of these 2 turbos:
holset hx35 with 0.97 a/r hot
holset hx40 with 0.89 a/r hot
and i can't decided on what will be the better option for what i am trying to achieve...
I dont want the car putting unnecessary strain on the transmission and breaking it due to aggressive torque at low rpm, but on the other hand a dont want a very laggy set up which wont be fun for a naught street set up (as thats what this car is for - fast road!)
ps it will be a daily and management will be c2 42lb
i will also be using a short runner inlet mani which should help relieve some low rpm torque.

your help is appreciated


----------



## vrtme (Mar 29, 2009)

no one can answer that as you want both lol..
you need a hx 35 and stronger transmission. hx 35 and some spare gearboxs just in case. or a hx 40 and put up with the lag...


----------



## lowvr (Jan 9, 2009)

lol - some decisions in life are soo tough
i cant really afford to chew through transmissions parts and after lloking at some dyno plots very caefully i think the hx40 with 0.89 a/r will be the right choice for me


----------

